# Another Orlando Area Fishing Report



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

Another Orlando Area Fishing Report 41213

Blog Posts This Week- The Peruke Fly- http://www.spottedtail.com/blog/peruke-fly/

Didn't fish Monday. Went for a walk on the Florida Trail. It was lovely. However I got about 15 chigger bites and a single tick, not lovely at all. Pulled the tick off on Friday, when I found it. Think I'll stay out of the woods until October or so.

Tammy Tuesday got rained out. It poured.

Wednesday I went bass fishing on the Econ, something I'd never really done before. I was such a dumass. It was good, once I figured it out.
I had this demented idea I was going to catch the biggest bass of my life so I brought a five-weight and threw a big bunny eelworm for two hours. I got exactly one bite from a twelve inch bass. I finally lost the fly on some submerged lumber.








I switched to a hideously ugly foam frog I tied, and the bites just kept coming. I don't know what a redbelly is thinking when it hits a three inch long frog but I got a couple that managed to impale themselves on the stinger hook. 








And I got about ten bass to three pounds or so, not great but definitely entertaining. The strikes are just awesome!










Thursday son Alex was supposed to go fishing with me but he wouldn't get up (after 9 am, I wasn't trying to smoke him or anything) so I went back to the Econ. I got 20 or so fish, a few redbellies and the rest bass. The biggest was maybe three pounds, but again, quite fun with surface flies, which was all I tried. 










Friday Dr. George Yarko joined me for some R&R on the Indian River Lagoon. He hadn't been out for months! We found a school of redfish almost immediately, and got five on DOA CAL shad before they gave us the shake, nice fish, 24 inches or so. 










Then a few trout fell to the Deadly Combo. Then we went back to the place where the reds had been caught hoping to find them again. George got five blind casting the CAL Shad, unbelievable. As the east wind pushed us toward the edge of the manatee zone I tossed a Chug Bug, got a couple strikes, and got a nice trout of three pounds or so.

So ended our day, and my week. 

A couple weeks ago I showed a photo of the result of jousting against a pushpole with a fly rod. I got the new rod today- sixty bucks! Ouch.

And that is this week's Orlando Area fishing report. 

Life is great and I love my work!

Life is short. Go Fishing!

John Kumiski
http://www.spottedtail.com

All content in this blog, including writing and photos, copyright John Kumiski 2014. All rights are reserved.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the fun report and the photography was excellent as usual.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice pics! Fun few days on the water.....


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, apparently I need to spend more time fishing the econ rather than sitting in my hammock. Did you paddle in or hike in? What area of the econ are you finding so many fish? I've hiked in from the Snowhill north lot (bike/bridge) and also from Barr St. Never had this quantity of fish on a roaster tail tho.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report John!


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

econ- fishing from a kayak from 419 to snow hill road


----------

